
Vocabulary apps: a wish list - ingve
https://adaptivelearninginelt.wordpress.com/2015/12/17/vocabulary-apps-a-wish-list/
======
mikekchar
With respect to spaced repetition algorithms, if anyone is interested in using
something other than SuperMemo's SM2 algorithm, I devised the following for my
JLDrill program:
[http://jldrill.rubyforge.org/Strategy.html](http://jldrill.rubyforge.org/Strategy.html)

It has a few advantages over SM2 from my perspective. Instead of trying to
time reviews, it simply tries to order the vocabulary by likelihood of
remembering it. You then drill the vocabulary until you show that you are
getting somewhat over 90% chance of remembering the vocabulary. It then
presents new vocabulary. You can also set a cutoff point where the ratio of
actual elapsed time is over ideal review time is over a certain point. It can
then "forget" these items, which handily helps people who have spotty review
habits.

Unfortunately, JLDrill currently suffers badly from bitrot and doesn't really
work very well any more. I will admit that it wasn't particularly well written
in the first place ;-) However, I recently dusted it off and if you are
enterprising, you can probably get it mostly working:
[https://github.com/mikekchar/JLDrill](https://github.com/mikekchar/JLDrill)

~~~
ahstilde
Very cool! I like it a lot. Seems more useful than SM2 for cram sessions.

------
melling
In recent releases, I've concentrated on implementing games in my iOS language
apps.

Spanish: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/h4-spanish-
lite/id388918463?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/h4-spanish-
lite/id388918463?mt=8)

French: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/h4-french-
lite/id687567532?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/h4-french-
lite/id687567532?mt=8)

I'm looking for new game ideas for my next release. My feeling is that
learning is so repetitive that making it entertaining is important. After you
learn a language, you have to maintain it. You don't want to do spaced
repetition for the rest of your life.

------
pathikrit
I made one over a weekend: vocowl.com (give it few secs to load) Source:
[https://github.com/pathikrit/vocowl](https://github.com/pathikrit/vocowl)

------
ZeroGravitas
Several of these overlap with Wiktionary, which tries to list words, their
pronunciation, their meaning (in both the source and users language) and I
believe they semi automatically select example sentences from public domain
classics.

